# A few more 75% Bredls Jaguars



## Yasser (Feb 18, 2009)

The other thread got locked before I could post some recent pics I took of these three girls. 
They all are of varying shades and patterns. Some are perfectly banded while others are heavily striped. A couple are possibly the darkest Jaguars ever hatched and a couple are just neon. Wild stuff.

Yasser


----------



## rufus (Feb 18, 2009)

mate, i love em

just gorgeous!!


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## Kurto (Feb 18, 2009)

unless threads are titled with *someone make a decision for me* or they have a little controversy in them, everything seems to get closed very quickly around here!

Nice animals btw, love 'em!


----------



## QldMorelias (Feb 18, 2009)

Yasser ,all 3 are great looking snakes. Especially that first one. Do you have pics of the parents and maybe the rest of the clutch. We often hear on these threads that only a few turn out nice and all the others are UGLY and need to be killed because nobody would ever own such an UGLY snake. They apparently only serve as Blackhead food. Hey, these guys should know, they all own computers (christmas present from Santa)

How many Jags have you seen with nurological problems, and what do you put it down to?
I can see that you'll cross most things. How is that viewed in the states, and do you have the same negative reaction from many keepers there as you get on this site?


Seems like your ready to be flamed. It hurts the first few times but it's kind of fun after a while, and hey, it keeps these kids off the streets.


----------



## Retic (Feb 18, 2009)

Beautiful looking snakes Yasser, keep the photo's coming. Bear in mind that by breeding them you are condemning all our native wildlife to a slow lingering death.


----------



## moreliainsanity (Feb 18, 2009)

boa said:


> Beautiful looking snakes Yasser, keep the photo's coming. Bear in mind that by breeding them you are condemning all our native wildlife to a slow lingering death.


 
LOL Boa, I'm sure you are not serious are you???LOL
I think Yasser can handle negative reaction, he's a veteran when it comes to hybrid threads.
And of course he does'nt mind positive comments either.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## megrim (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm torn with these guys... 

On one hand I do like the higher contrast, it's very striking. On the other hand I lament the loss of that lovely brick-red from the bredli, so I'm not sure where I stand.
I do prefer these animals to the ones you posted in your first bredliX thread.


----------



## missllama (Feb 18, 2009)

im bored of seeing photos of ur snakes they dont do anything for me

but i do enjoy coming back reading the comments on ur threads there always a good for a laugh!


----------



## coz666 (Feb 18, 2009)

thats sweet, 
qldmorelia , that pic is a crack up.


----------



## Retic (Feb 18, 2009)

I am most definitely not serious, I did hear that hybrids contribute to global warming though, I read it on the internet so it may not be 100% true.



moreliainsanity said:


> LOL Boa, I'm sure you are not serious are you???LOL
> I think Yasser can handle negative reaction, he's a veteran when it comes to hybrid threads.
> And of course he does'nt mind positive comments either.
> Thanks for posting.


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 18, 2009)

pretty little "Paris Hiltons",but deep down you know there fake and phony...


----------



## Retic (Feb 18, 2009)

Enough already, they are in another country for Gods sake. I'm sorry but some of these comments are just making people look very silly. You don't like them, we get it.


----------



## Kyro (Feb 18, 2009)

Agreed Boa.
The 1st & 3rd are pretty, will they become more red as they grow?


----------



## ihaveherps (Feb 18, 2009)

QldMorelias said:


> We often hear on these threads that only a few turn out nice and all the others are UGLY and need to be killed because nobody would ever own such an UGLY snake. They apparently only serve as Blackhead food. Hey, these guys should know, they all own computers (christmas present from Santa)



Being the Jag expert Baghead, thought you would be aware that these Jags came from a clutch containing both Jags and siblings, though as the norm, only the pride of the clutch is usually posted....


----------



## QldMorelias (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey, I like Paris. I really like her, I've seen all her movies dozens of times. 
But to stay on topic I too would like to know if they will keep or lose that all important red.
And Megrim, there is no need to be torn. You have my permission to like them both.


----------



## steve6610 (Feb 18, 2009)

and we never see an ugly jungle bred from a clutch of stunners either? how many jungles get sold for less because they aren't as nice, a friend bought an ugly jungle for $100.00 while the clutch mates were selling for $500.00, so whats the difference???????????

nice bredli jags by the way mate, 

hi boa, well said mate, same comments just a different day.................


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 18, 2009)

theyre awesome looking snakes!

i'm very jealous,..!!


----------



## elapid66 (Feb 18, 2009)

boa said:


> Beautiful looking snakes Yasser, keep the photo's coming. Bear in mind that by breeding them you are condemning all our native wildlife to a slow lingering death.


----------



## callith (Feb 18, 2009)

very nice


----------



## ihaveherps (Feb 18, 2009)

ponybug said:


> and we never see an ugly jungle bred from a clutch of stunners either? how many jungles get sold for less because they aren't as nice, a friend bought an ugly jungle for $100.00 while the clutch mates were selling for $500.00, so whats the difference???????????



Hmmmn Im guessing that rant was aimed at me.

Ponyboy, I was directly responding to a post, which I quoted. I referenced that post, to that member, so that the Jag sibs may be taken into account when the "ugly" animals pics may have been posted. I would have hated for there to only have been the Jags from the clutch posted up, as that would actually give a skewed account of the entire clutch, would it not? I can only assume that the post of yours was inspired by poor comprehension skills, because I carefully chose my words not to be argumentative... "though as the norm, only the pride of the clutch is usually posted.... ". To me that is a neutral statement. Maybe your just over-sensitive and defensive....


----------



## steve6610 (Feb 18, 2009)

not directed at you, just making a statement about all the ugly hybrid comments, just saying its possible to get ugly snakes here, how many ugly coastals have i owned? 

so you disagree with me that its possible to get ugly pure aussie snakes? 

i personally hatched out 2 clutches of intergrades (port macs ) x coastals and everyone was as stunning as the rest, no ugly clutch mates were frozen..............


----------



## cris (Feb 18, 2009)

That first is one of the best looking jag crosses i have ever seen, would be interesting to see how it looks when it gets big. Boa is right though, please think of the children.



ponybug said:


> i personally hatched out 2 clutches of intergrades (port macs ) x coastals and everyone was as stunning as the rest, no ugly clutch mates were frozen..............



Yeah but these snakes have the same name, so according to some newbies they wouldnt be hybrids. Seriously though if you breed hybrids you will get more variation than if you line breed, to some more variation = automatically mostly ugly. Its also going to be much harder to reproduce any nice looking hybrids due to this variation.


----------



## hallie (Feb 18, 2009)

The third pic is nuts...

Very nice....


----------



## beardy_boy_6 (Feb 18, 2009)

i have a Q wat is a jag????


----------



## Jason (Feb 18, 2009)

outstanding... the 1st and 3rd are amazing, well done!


----------



## elapid66 (Feb 18, 2009)

beardy_boy_6 said:


> i have a Q wat is a jag????


a car


----------

